# Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??



## Klaus S. (14. September 2008)

Wo ist ne gute Stelle zum Brandungsangeln in Hohenfelde?? Links oder rechts von der Slippe??? Welche Windrichtung ist für Hohenfelde im Herbst am besten?? 

Wo kann ich in der Nähe von Hohenfelde Wattis plümpern??

Nun mal raus mit der Sprache ihr Profis :m


----------



## degl (15. September 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wo ist ne gute Stelle zum Brandungsangeln in Hohenfelde?? Links oder rechts von der Slippe??? Welche Windrichtung ist für Hohenfelde im Herbst am besten??
> 
> Wo kann ich in der Nähe von Hohenfelde Wattis plümpern??
> 
> Nun mal raus mit der Sprache ihr Profis :m



Ich halte mich immer links vom Parkplatz, so 200m in etwa und Wind sollte auflandig sein, aber auch ablandig mit entsprechender Stärke, hat dort Brandung erzeugt.

Alles von Norwest bis Südost erzeugt dort Wellen, wobei Nordwest und Südost auch Seitenströmungen erzeugen können(aber nicht immer#c)

Plümpern ist nicht meine passion, daher#c

gruß degl

P.s. hab dort auch bei "Enteich" sehr gut gefangen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. September 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

Ob es links oder rechts besser ist, darüber streiten sich die gelehrten. Ich habe schon auf beiden seiten gut und weniger gut gefangen... Links sind die Plätze eher besetzt, weil man da fast direkt aus dem Auto angeln kann.

Beste Windrichtung ist NNO.

Wattwürmer plümpern kannst du direkt in Hohenfelde, allerdings ist dort nicht so viel. Am Besten vor Laboe oder im Bereich Heidkate- Schönberger Strand, zwischen den Buhen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. September 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*



degl schrieb:


> P.s. hab dort auch bei "Enteich" sehr gut gefangen


 
Das kann ich auch bestätigen.


----------



## Klaus S. (15. September 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

DANKE für die Antworten. Werds dann links versuchen...bin auch zu faul zum laufen :m

Würmer werd ich dann mal in Schönberg versuchen, falls es zu Mühsam wird dann müssen eben wieder welche gekauft werden.


----------



## degl (16. September 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> DANKE für die Antworten. Werds dann links versuchen...bin auch zu faul zum laufen :m
> 
> Würmer werd ich dann mal in Schönberg versuchen, falls es zu Mühsam wird dann müssen eben wieder welche gekauft werden.



versuch es lieber Rechts vom Parkplatz, habe mich beim schreiben geirrt|peinlich

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

Kein Problem :m


----------



## meeresdrachen (30. September 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

@Moin Klaus,

siehe unten.Das ist die richtige
Brandung für Hohenfelde.
Vom Parkplatz ca.200m rechts
und dann auch mal in die erste
Rinne werfen.
Solche Fänge sind dort möglich.
Wir waren am 22.09.2008 dort.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## sunny (30. September 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

Kann man in Hohenfelde neben dem Brandungsangeln auch gut blinkern bzw. gibt es in der Nähe einen Strand, der dafür geeignet ist? 

Frage deshalb, weil wenn ich schon mal hochfahre, werde ich bis ca. Mitternacht Brandungsangeln, nen paar Stunden schnorcheln, aufstehen nen büschen blinkern und dann wieder ab nach Hause.

Sind ja nen paar Meter von mir zur Küste. Wäre auch schön, wenn sich mir ggf. jemand anschließen würde bzw. ich mich mit jemanden zum gemeinsamen Fischen treffen könnte.


----------



## degl (30. September 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

@Sunny,

habe dort schon verschiedene Angler im Wasser stehen sehen und Spinnfischen.
Je nach Windrichtung ist das Wasser vor der 1.Sandbank schon sehr tief(1,50-1,80m),was uns letztens auch die vielen Dorsche bescherte:q

gruß degl


----------



## sunny (30. September 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

Ganz vergessen, Petri Heil zu euren tollen Fängen #6. Was hattet ihr denn für eine  Windrichtung, Nord/Ost?


----------



## Klaus S. (30. September 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt werd ich am Samstag mal gucken was die Dorsche sagen. Werd dann ca. 200m rechts vom Parkplatz sein. Bisher tendieren ja alle zu Rechts :m

War Sonntag mit den Boot los und nicht ein Schwanz bekommen. Es waren vor Laboe ca. 15-20 Boote und ich hab nicht einen pumpen sehen. 

Hoffentlich gehts in der Brandung bisschen besser. Will mal wieder Fisch essen |supergri


----------



## degl (30. September 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*



sunny schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen, Petri Heil zu euren tollen Fängen #6. Was hattet ihr denn für eine Windrichtung, Nord/Ost?


 
Nord-Nordost = volldrauf 5-6Bft

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*



degl schrieb:


> Nord-Nordost = volldrauf 5-6Bft
> 
> gruß degl



So liebe ich es... leider sollen wir am WE S-S/W haben und das wäre voll vorm Popo. Naja... wer glaubt schon Windvorhersagen die über mehrere Tage voraus gehen |supergri


----------



## Palerado (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

Macht Euch da keine Hoffnung.
Wir fahren am Samstag für eine Woche nach Fehmarn und wenn wir da sind ist IMMER S-SW.

Von daher werden diese Vorhersagen zu 100% stimmen. Jedenfalls für die Insel.

Daniel


----------



## katasen (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*



Palerado schrieb:


> Wir fahren am Samstag für eine Woche nach Fehmarn und wenn wir da sind ist IMMER S-SW.
> 
> Daniel



danach hätt ich gerne nen kleinen bericht zu deienr neuen avocet big surf
gerne auch per pm

sorry for ot jungs


----------



## degl (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

Gestern auffe Insel gewesen und nur Krebse gefüttert:v

Aber meine persöhnliche "Fehmarnstatistik" hat fast  nur "Nullnr."|uhoh:

Werde wohl künftig die 100 kmchen(200 hin und zurück) sparen und lieber in der "Kieler-Ecke" dem Brandungsangeln fröhnen:q

Beim Schneidern ist dann wenigstens der Tank noch halbvoll

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*



degl schrieb:


> Gestern auffe Insel gewesen und nur Krebse gefüttert:v
> 
> Aber meine persöhnliche "Fehmarnstatistik" hat fast nur "Nullnr."|uhoh:


 
Wo warst Du den???? Windschatten oder Frontalwind?

Bei vernünftiger Brandung verkriechen sich die Krebse ja eigentlich.


----------



## degl (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

@Rüdiger,

Frontalwind wäre mir lieber gewesen, da hatte aber die Anderen Tagszuvor schon wegen Krautgang aufgegeben(Sund).
Wir waren irgendwo zwischen Katharinenhof und Staberdorf,
glaube es hieß dort Gahlendorf oder so........
Eigentlich ein toller Strand,nur waren die Fische anderer Meinung

gruß degl


----------



## Palerado (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

Gahlendorf ist super.
Ich nenne ihn nur noch 0 oder 10 Strand.
Entweder es läuft richtig oder halt gar nicht.


----------



## degl (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

Dann hatte ich die Null:c

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

Ok, aber ich denke, für Rückenwind ist das Wasser noch zu warm, dann ist Null fast Normal.

Das geht erst unter 10° Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Stefan6 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

Wir sind morgen wohl in Hohenfelde,mit dem Wind,was solls.#d


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Wir sind morgen wohl in Hohenfelde,mit dem Wind,was solls.#d



Vielleicht komm ich mal kurz vorbei... will ja evtl. am Samstag los.


----------



## "Kretschmer" (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

Moin Leute!

Ist ja man ganz schön was ihr da schreibt,von wegen Wind u.s.w, egal Hauptsache Auflandig um so mehr Bft.um so besser,aber ihr kennt ja auch Alle die SCHONZEITEN?


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*



"Kretschmer" schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Ist ja man ganz schön was ihr da schreibt,von wegen Wind u.s.w, egal Hauptsache Auflandig um so mehr Bft.um so besser,aber ihr kennt ja auch Alle die SCHONZEITEN?


 

#c   |kopfkrat     |sagnix


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*



"Kretschmer" schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Ist ja man ganz schön was ihr da schreibt,von wegen Wind u.s.w, egal Hauptsache Auflandig um so mehr Bft.um so besser,aber ihr kennt ja auch Alle die SCHONZEITEN?




Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard. |wavey:
Was möchtest du uns mitteilen?


----------



## meeresdrachen (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

@Kretschmer,



> ...aber ihr kennt ja auch Alle die SCHONZEITEN?


 
Schonzeiten?Am Meer?
Ab 01.10.ist die Meerforelle(im Laichkleid)geschont.
Du meinst sicher Mindestmaße?
Für Plattfische,Wittlinge sind sogar bis auf weiteres
die Mindestmaße aufgehoben.
Dorsch hat immer noch 38cm.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## Stefan6 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

Wir waren gestern da,bei W-SW Wind,viel ging nicht.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2212343&postcount=15447

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2212736&postcount=15449

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2212744&postcount=15450 

#h


----------



## Hausmarke (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo und bei welchen Wind in Hohenfelde??*

Moin,
Ich werde von freitag auf samstag mein Glück in Hohenfelde versuchen.Bin schon sehr gespannt da es mein erstes richtiges Brandungsangeln wird....vielleicht sieht man sich ja da

Gruß Hausmarke


----------

